# Debris and Java Moss



## maxiee (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm beginning to hate java moss. ](*,)
I got it for my fry and now it's impossible to keep it clean. The fish help a little when they peck at it, but it's not enough to get rid of all the debris tangled up in it.
Any ideas?


----------



## RestlessCrow (Nov 5, 2009)

maxiee said:


> I'm beginning to hate java moss. ](*,)
> I got it for my fry and now it's impossible to keep it clean. The fish help a little when they peck at it, but it's not enough to get rid of all the debris tangled up in it.
> Any ideas?


I use a turkey baster. Suck up a little water and blast it gently through the moss. That stirs it up enough that the filter will grab it. Also, you could add some Cories because they love to root around and will keep it pretty clean.


----------



## maxiee (Feb 19, 2010)

I was thinking of cories.
The turkey baster sounds like a good idea, I'll try that before the fish.
Thanks


----------



## RestlessCrow (Nov 5, 2009)

Usually after I'm in the tank pruning and stuff I stir up a lotta junk. I blast everything with the baster... and the hairgrass and moss ends up looking all gunky. I blast that again right at the end but it ends up collecting stuff anyway. Try Cory 'Sturbae'. They're cute, very active.... and have nice coloring too.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

You can use a gravel vac to suck up the debris. Or take the moss out (if its attached to something grab what it's attached to also) put it in a bucket with aquarium water, and shake it around to get the stuff out.


----------

